# First round of babies, opal babies maybe today:)



## daisysmaid

So, we are starting our waiting thread with 3 ff!! Up first is Ellie a sannen/Nubian bred to Chester a registered Nigerian dwarf. She is due on January 12. Then we have Getta a mini lamancha also bred to Chester due on January 13 ultrasound showed 2+!!! Last but not least is hazelnut a registered Nigerian dwarf bred to my 5 month old home bred registered Nigerian dwarf Chewbacca.

Girls





































And the boys Chester up first both blue eyed!!


----------



## MadHouse

Very nice looking girls and boys!
So exciting!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh you are going to have some heart stealing little ones! So exciting! Keep those cameras ready so we can see!


----------



## goatblessings

Lots of diversity there! Hope kiddings are easy and produce some - I'm sure - adorable kids.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## daisysmaid

Thanks all!!! After this round I believe I have about 3-4 kiddinga a month until March. This is my first time getting kids from Chester so excited to see what he brings to the herd


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I’m really looking forward to pictures! They’re beautiful girls, I love nigies ..you just never know what colors you’ll get.


----------



## Adam Spires

Soooo exciting!! Your girls are beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good luck.


----------



## Jubillee

So pretty! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## daisysmaid

I’m so excited!! It’s been a rough couple of months for our family and we could definitely use the joy that these babies will bring!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, we are getting a little puffy and pink in the back end!!!! Woohoo the end is near


----------



## daisysmaid




----------



## Tanya

Oooh. We cant wait!


----------



## daisysmaid

Little miss hazelnut is getting a drippy butt!


----------



## daisysmaid




----------



## Tanya

I l9ve it when they all are so round and fliffy


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh what pretty.does. Very nice
Good luck kidding


----------



## Julia yuanli

daisysmaid said:


> So, we are starting our waiting thread with 3 ff!! Up first is Ellie a sannen/Nubian bred to Chester a registered Nigerian dwarf. She is due on January 12. Then we have Getta a mini lamancha also bred to Chester due on January 13 ultrasound showed 2+!!! Last but not least is hazelnut a registered Nigerian dwarf bred to my 5 month old home bred registered Nigerian dwarf Chewbacca.
> 
> Girls
> View attachment 192271
> View attachment 192273
> View attachment 192275
> View attachment 192277
> View attachment 192279
> 
> 
> And the boys Chester up first both blue eyed!!
> View attachment 192281
> View attachment 192283


The vet can tell you exact date by ultrasound?


----------



## daisysmaid

Julia yuanli said:


> The vet can tell you exact date by ultrasound?


No, but I hand breed so my calendar bred dates with ultrasound gestational age range the ultrasound gives I know what dates they took at least that's the plan we all know goats lol


----------



## daisysmaid

So, a little update in my morning checks.... getta the mini lamancha is getting soft in her tail head area. Ligaments have some give to them plus bonus..... I felt babies on getta this morning!!! Woohoo


----------



## MadHouse

How exciting!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:neat:


----------



## Tanya

We cant wait any more!


----------



## daisysmaid

Tanya said:


> We cant wait any more!


Me either!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

It is so neat feeling those kiddos.
The miracle of life is so cool.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm

Chester is beautiful! So exciting!! I just bred my doe but already have kid fever. Haha!


----------



## daisysmaid

Green Mountain Farm said:


> Chester is beautiful! So exciting!! I just bred my doe but already have kid fever. Haha!


Thank you!!! He's a sweetheart too. Oh man I don't think kid fever ever goes away lol


----------



## SalteyLove

Best wishes for easy deliveries for three gals!


----------



## daisysmaid

After these 3 are finished I’ll add the next round of girls


----------



## daisysmaid

Ohhhhh it's getting exciting now!! 1 week and 5 days until her due date. Watching hazelnuts udder develop is awesome! I've waited over a year since I bought her to see what her lines produce as far as structure and she is not disappointing!! She's got prairie wood, Dills, and little tots estate!!! Oh I can't wait come on healthy doelings


----------



## daisysmaid

Checking out her future L&D room lol


----------



## daisysmaid

Got a maternity clip today


----------



## Tanya

:goodjob:


----------



## toth boer goats

Very neat job


----------



## daisysmaid

Thanks guys! Hazelnut goes limp when I mess with her so she was difficult for sure lol


----------



## LisaCan89

Getting soooo close!!!! I have a wild FF who I’m starting to think is due this month instead of next like the rest because she looked to start developing an udder before the others and she was a fence jumped I want to grab her and shave her so bad because she’s too dang hair to see much development but I also don’t want to chase her to catch her and then shave her. I feel like I’ll stress her out to much. I’m also worried she will kid in the cold so I’m at a toss up right now


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> Getting soooo close!!!! I have a wild FF who I'm starting to think is due this month instead of next like the rest because she looked to start developing an udder before the others and she was a fence jumped I want to grab her and shave her so bad because she's too dang hair to see much development but I also don't want to chase her to catch her and then shave her. I feel like I'll stress her out to much. I'm also worried she will kid in the cold so I'm at a toss up right now


I set up a pen and just started graining all of the girls inside so they all go in as a herd but I can easily grab the others to move them out. Keeping the wild ones in. Not as much stress as chasing them around. Then just get a good feel for her daily with grain get in get out lol


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> I set up a pen and just started graining all of the girls inside so they all go in as a herd but I can easily grab the others to move them out. Keeping the wild ones in. Not as much stress as chasing them around. Then just get a good feel for her daily with grain get in get out lol


I still need to set up the kidding area in my shed haha. It's such a freaking mess in there right now and most of it's my husbands tool and appliance parts mess told myself I'd do it on the weekend and I didn't lol. Guess it's on my list this week. He's no where near as organized as me so it's horrible in there. I plan on taking most of the shed over with stalls and a milking station too I think he just needs to buy another shed lol


----------



## LisaCan89

She won’t even let me touch her when she’s eating but she’s talking softly to me a lot now when she’s typically a very quiet goat so there’s little signs. I also feel like I can see her hips more now. I think she’s only got a single in there so I’m thinking I won’t see a huge udder development but who knows.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I would get a place ready then. Sounds like she is asking for it. :heehee:


----------



## daisysmaid

Just realized I haven't put up a new pic of getta!! She's definitely uncomfortable these days


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww bless her heart.


----------



## Tanya

She looks as if she is cursing those babies for ruining her figure alright. Pancake crane it is


----------



## MadHouse

Good luck, Getta!


----------



## daisysmaid

I'm honestly a little concerned about getta udder size though..... it seems like definitely not enough growth being so close. Should I be concerned yet??


----------



## SandyNubians

I wouldn't be too concerned. I've had does that didn't even fill up until after kidding. She may have a single or a couple doelings in there which is thought to cause slower udder growth. I would just make sure to have some colostrum on hand just in case.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

Oh Getta is so cute! I have 2 full sized Lamanchas bred to a Nigerian Dwrf buck. I cant wait to get some mini manchas!! One is due in mid march, the other in April


----------



## daisysmaid

Gooseberry Creek said:


> Oh Getta is so cute! I have 2 full sized Lamanchas bred to a Nigerian Dwrf buck. I cant wait to get some mini manchas!! One is due in mid march, the other in April


They are soooo adorable right?!?!?


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

Yes they are! I was hoping to breed them to my blue eyed buckling but he was still way too young and confused about the whole situation lol. So they are bred to the older guy with brown eyes. I guess it doesnt really matter because both bucklings are adorable have their *B and ultimately I need some good milkers!


----------



## Jubillee

I had a doe last year who was a FF and she did not fill until a few days before. Only had a tiny bit of growth beforehand. 

They're getting close! I love watching udders grow here haha


----------



## OpieDoodle

I wouldn't worry about her udder not being full yet. A couple of my girls don't bag up like at all until the day of kidding!


----------



## Kasee

Hello, I’m new here and currently breeding my Nigerian dwarf does. I’m interested in any & all information on raising Nigerian’s. I’m having a little trouble navigating the site. I wasn’t sure how to make a post! Thanks for your help!


----------



## toth boer goats

Love them.


----------



## MadHouse

Kasee said:


> Hello, I'm new here and currently breeding my Nigerian dwarf does. I'm interested in any & all information on raising Nigerian's. I'm having a little trouble navigating the site. I wasn't sure how to make a post! Thanks for your help!


You go to Forums, pick a forum, e.g. Health and Wellness or Kidding Koral, and then click on "Post new thread" near the top.
Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> I'm honestly a little concerned about getta udder size though..... it seems like definitely not enough growth being so close. Should I be concerned yet??
> View attachment 193725


Is she a FF? It looks a lot like my doe did last year and she had a large single doe. It will be more obvious day of delivery though. Just not as big as you are usually use to.


----------



## LisaCan89

Jubillee said:


> I had a doe last year who was a FF and she did not fill until a few days before. Only had a tiny bit of growth beforehand.
> 
> They're getting close! I love watching udders grow here haha


That's how my FF was last year too. I wish there were more post on FF udders developing. For whatever reason I never remember what to expect the following year and go crazy lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats the thing with FF. Nobody really knows how they will do. Usually the last 6 weeks of pregnancy is the time you see udder growth/ expansion. But the magic word is "usually". Each doe is an individual and we can only share generalities.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree.


----------



## daisysmaid

Well we will just wait and see then thanks guys for your input much appreciated


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> Well we will just wait and see then thanks guys for your input much appreciated


I'm impatiently waiting and watching your thread lol.


----------



## Ana

daisysmaid said:


> So, we are starting our waiting thread with 3 ff!! Up first is Ellie a sannen/Nubian bred to Chester a registered Nigerian dwarf. She is due on January 12. Then we have Getta a mini lamancha also bred to Chester due on January 13 ultrasound showed 2+!!! Last but not least is hazelnut a registered Nigerian dwarf bred to my 5 month old home bred registered Nigerian dwarf Chewbacca.
> 
> Girls
> View attachment 192271
> View attachment 192273
> View attachment 192275
> View attachment 192277
> View attachment 192279
> 
> 
> And the boys Chester up first both blue eyed!!
> View attachment 192281
> View attachment 192283


Oh they are beautiful goats! You will have some awesome babies!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Not to worry, she’ll probably balloon up soon. I had a FF that waited till the day before then ...wow, where did that come from...it was a gorgeous FF udder.
I can’t wait to see the kids...so exciting!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Being patient:waiting:......while we wait:waiting: .....:lolgoat::happygoat::goatkiss:


----------



## daisysmaid

Sorry no real updates today. I was admitted yesterday into the hospital for suspected appendicitis that turned out to be a hernia lol so my husband got the update pics this morning. I’m out now because I decided I would schedule surgery around the kidding schedule hazelnut looks like she had some kind of goo overnight which makes me happy!!! Things are getting ready!!!! Let go babies!! Will post pics in the morning


----------



## MadHouse

Oh no, good luck with your surgery, I hope you don’t have too much pain!


----------



## OpieDoodle

Can't wait to see some babies! Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Good luck with your surgery. And can't can't wait to see some baby pictures!


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> Sorry no real updates today. I was admitted yesterday into the hospital for suspected appendicitis that turned out to be a hernia lol so my husband got the update pics this morning. I'm out now because I decided I would schedule surgery around the kidding schedule hazelnut looks like she had some kind of goo overnight which makes me happy!!! Things are getting ready!!!! Let go babies!! Will post pics in the morning


Omg glad you're okay. Praying your surgery goes smoothly and recovery is quick.


----------



## daisysmaid

Thanks guys! My anxiety is going crazy not knowing for sure on these girls!! I like checking ligaments and udders every morning and afternoon.... my poor husband is doing his best to get me good udder pics but it’s not the same. Bless his heart though for trying. To me from the pics it looks as though Ellie’s udder is starting to fill!! Woohoo 5 days until her due date can’t post pics for some reason


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

I hope your surgery goes well and you recover quickly. 
Will be looking forward to baby pics


----------



## daisysmaid

Oh man I hope they get this unable to upload pic thing fixed quickly!! Babies coming too soon lol hazelnuts udder is growing more everyday, getta is hard to tell by pictures, Ellie looks to be getting very squishy I think lol


----------



## LisaCan89

Me too!! I need pictures lol


----------



## LisaCan89

How are you feeling today?


----------



## daisysmaid

so, I decided to log into the forum with my MacBook vs phone to see if it would upload pics and realized my avatar is my hazelnut as a baby!!! soooo tiny anyway here's goes update pics(at least the ones my hubby took)well it looks like only half the photos uploaded to iCloud not the ones I wanted butttttttt it will let me upload them.


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> How are you feeling today?


I'm doing ok, thanks for asking!! my anxiety is through the roof not being able to my hands on the preggo girls this close to due dates!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well you need to rest & recover. I know you want to touch your girls. But save your strength for the delivery & wee ones. They are snugglers! Recoup & keeps us posted!


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:


----------



## daisysmaid

You guys are the best!!


----------



## toth boer goats

We do care.


----------



## LisaCan89

I hope you have been resting. What day is your surgery? I’ve been thinking of you.


----------



## Kass

I'm expecting my first ever kids in March. All these kidding threads are so fun to follow! I hope everything goes smoothly with your girls and your surgery


----------



## daisysmaid

Ha!! got some pics to upload hopefully. these were taken 2 days ago. its snowing today so these three got locked up in the kidding pens for the evening just in case my husband missed any signs or symptoms. all you get is udder shots until the babies are born 
:heehee:


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> I hope you have been resting. What day is your surgery? I've been thinking of you.


not sure yet, Ive been so exhausted I haven't even called the surgeon. I will on Monday though. Thanks so much for thinking about me


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Girls are looking just fine. Udders developing..they look healthy. Giving you time to get healthy & rested yourself! :clever::haha:


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> Ha!! got some pics to upload hopefully. these were taken 2 days ago. its snowing today so these three got locked up in the kidding pens for the evening just in case my husband missed any signs or symptoms. all you get is udder shots until the babies are born
> :heehee:


Looking great. So when I went back and found my FF udder pictures from last year my lamancha barely had an udder and kidded four day's later. Her udder came in day she went into labor pretty much. It blew up that fast. So I'm watching your thread closely lol


----------



## LisaCan89

It blows my mind how different all goats can be. Some years are hard and make me want to throw in the towel but more times then not they bring a lot of joy to my life. I am so intrigued by all things goats and I enjoy learning new things everyday.


----------



## daisysmaid

So, I kind of had a revelation this morning!!!! I calculated getta a due date off of being a mini, which she is, but she is also part standard!!! So I guess she could either be due the 13 or the 18 lol


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> So, I kind of had a revelation this morning!!!! I calculated getta a due date off of being a mini, which she is, but she is also part standard!!! So I guess she could either be due the 13 or the 18 lol


My lamancha went on day 145 weirdly and my Nigerian went 150.


----------



## daisysmaid

So, I went to check the girls this morning and I do think we are making progress!!! Also, I might be throwing my doe opal into this group buttttttt I’ve thought she was going to kid in October then I was sure she wasn’t pregnant but never saw her in heat again. Anyway I’m going to try and upload some new pics from today. Also noticed getta is looking thinner and not wanting to eat just a nibble here and there.also she’s walking around like she’s got a stick up her tushie and when she urinates she immediately turns around smells it and lip curls..... sounds promising to me. What do you all think??? Ok, I’ll try to upload pics from my MacBook..


----------



## daisysmaid

So the little blonde doe is opal the darn freeloading girl in question... then getta a itty bitty but growing udder, getta not eating in the field, miss hazelnut she has a tiny bit of discharge


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> So the little blonde doe is opal the darn freeloading girl in question... then getta a itty bitty but growing udder, getta not eating in the field, miss hazelnut she has a tiny bit of discharge


Hazelnuts FF udder is insane!! How many did the ultrasound say she has? All the does have udders building so I'd think that other one was bred too


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> Hazelnuts FF udder is insane!! How many did the ultrasound say she has? All the does have udders building so I'd think that other one was bred too


thanks!! the ultrasound said 2. Im totally in love with her udder too! Cant wait until her milk comes in!!


----------



## daisysmaid

poor getta was NOT comfortable at all tonight when I was going to put them in their overnight pen. lots of fence rubbing, head turning, and biting at her belly. tailed area very squishy but I can still feel her ligaments. Udder is definitely getting tighter but still teeny tiny.


----------



## LisaCan89

P


daisysmaid said:


> poor getta was NOT comfortable at all tonight when I was going to put them in their overnight pen. lots of fence rubbing, head turning, and biting at her belly. tailed area very squishy but I can still feel her ligaments. Udder is definitely getting tighter but still teeny tiny.


Poor girl. It can fill up so fast. The udder hasn't failed me yet when it's go time but as far as gauging how much longer they have by it nope lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I hope you’re not pushing too hard. It’s so stressful not getting to be hands on. 
Your girls are looking great! Thanks for the updates, it’s so exciting.
Looks like they’re getting close 
Hang in there and feel better soon. I hope your surgery goes smooth as silk


----------



## daisysmaid

I am thinking hazelnut is in very early labor!!!! Tiny bits of mucus but if she coughs it goes shooting out! Up and down in and out of her house. Licking her face like crazy!! Lol oh and arching of the tail


----------



## Tanya

:bonk:


----------



## SalteyLove

Okay Hazelnut! Kick off this kidding season with a pair of hearty healthy splashy twin doelings!


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat

sending pink thoughts


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Keep us.posted!


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> I am thinking hazelnut is in very early labor!!!! Tiny bits of mucus but if she coughs it goes shooting out! Up and down in and out of her house. Licking her face like crazy!! Lol oh and arching of the tail


Omg yes please be in labor!! I need to see babies today. Make sure you don't strain yourself either. Is anyone around to help you?


----------



## daisysmaid

I don't think it's going to happen today but it's still only 4 pm..... but her ligaments have made a lot of progress today so maybe tomorrow???? I'll still keep you posted though she's a ff and might take forever!!


----------



## daisysmaid

maybe I figured it out lol


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat

That udder is looking great


----------



## daisysmaid

Jasmine E Degroat said:


> That udder is looking great


oh thanks!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

I forgot to post a pic of our watch party!!!! love these girls


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> I forgot to post a pic of our watch party!!!! love these girls


Hey, where's our livestream lol kidding.


----------



## daisysmaid

I'm waiting to go out and check until the sun comes up so wish me luck that someone is in labor!!! todays is Ellies due date!!! come on girls:bookgoat:


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> I'm waiting to go out and check until the sun comes up so wish me luck that someone is in labor!!! todays is Ellies due date!!! come on girls:bookgoat:


I'm pretty sure I'm a couple of hours behind you in time so you're up very early lol.


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm a couple of hours behind you in time so you're up very early lol.


wayyyyy too early lol its like 5:21am here


----------



## daisysmaid

why isn't the sun up?!?!?! I mean when I want to stay in bed its always blasting in my face lol


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> why isn't the sun up?!?!?! I mean when I want to stay in bed its always blasting in my face lol


You just need a head lamp lol


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> You just need a head lamp lol


I have one of those just need a heated blanket it's cold brrrrrr it's 18 degrees outside right now


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> I have one of those just need a heated blanket it's cold brrrrrr it's 18 degrees outside right now


How is she doing now? 
I love my heated blanket it's life! I think they make heated sweaters now lol.


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> How is she doing now?
> I love my heated blanket it's life! I think they make heated sweaters now lol.


I haven't gone out to check yet lol I don't want to be disappointed lol. Shes in her kidding pen so nice and warm. my clothes are in the dryer :coolmoves:


----------



## Tanya

Ooooh.... come on girls.... dont make momma freeze for nothing....


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, I major progress that I can see on any of them!!! I decided to let hazel out with the herd and boy is she picking fights!!!


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> Well, I major progress that I can see on any of them!!! I decided to let hazel out with the herd and boy is she picking fights!!!


Bummer. The exercise should help though.


----------



## Tanya

:ahhdoh)


----------



## daisysmaid

My freeloading doe lol that is not confirmed pregnant but has looked pregnant forever is acting like a buck?!?!? I brought the buck out thinking maybe she was in heat but he wanted nothing to do with her!!! Any other thoughts or ideas? Last season got pregnant the first time she was bred


----------



## daisysmaid

Ellies udder looks to be filling. I believe hazelnut is positioning those doelings, and Getta is dropping but calm as can be. pics of Ellie and hazelnut Getta and opal will be in next post


----------



## daisysmaid

I swear these girls are going to make me crazy!!!!please tell me its soon.........


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> I swear these girls are going to make me crazy!!!!please tell me its soon.........


I feel like her vulva looks to be opening quite a bit but the udder could be tighter. That likely will happen in early labor though.


----------



## LisaCan89

How is Ellie doing? Her and hazelnut look like they may bust soon lol.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Gah this wait is killing me!


----------



## daisysmaid

So, I can’t post pics now but hazelnuts udder doubled in size within a matter of hours!!!! Still no signs of labor but I’m hoping. 

How Ling from the doubled udder do they usually go?

Ellie is making great progress. She looks to have dropped and everything but the ligaments are sunken! Udder has grown some as well.

Getta looks like she dropped as well but not much change in her udder yet


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> So, I can't post pics now but hazelnuts udder doubled in size within a matter of hours!!!! Still no signs of labor but I'm hoping.
> 
> How Ling from the doubled udder do they usually go?
> 
> Ellie is making great progress. She looks to have dropped and everything but the ligaments are sunken! Udder has grown some as well.
> 
> Getta looks like she dropped as well but not much change in her udder yet


From my personal experience 12-24 hours. Last year was the first time one ever made me wait so long.


----------



## LisaCan89

Is her udder like super tight and strutted? Like the teats almost pointing to the side? How are the ligaments?


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> Is her udder like super tight and strutted? Like the teats almost pointing to the side? How are the ligaments?


Yep teats pointed to the side and almost triangle shaped they are so full. Haven't checked her ligaments in a few hours. I'll do that and let you know


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> From my personal experience 12-24 hours. Last year was the first time one ever made me weight so long.


Thank you so much for the info


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> Is her udder like super tight and strutted? Like the teats almost pointing to the side? How are the ligaments?


Ligaments almost all the way gone very hard to find


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> Ligaments almost all the way gone very hard to find


Keep a really good eye on her. It's her first time so it's hard to really know. You will learn her pattern with each freshening as I'm sure you already know. I feel like anytime I have first fresheners I got crazy lol. I can't imagine she's going to hold out much longer though. Hoping tomorrow is the day and that she doesn't keep you up all night.


----------



## daisysmaid

I’m still trying to decide where my cut off time is tonight lol


----------



## daisysmaid

I’m going to grab dinner and if she hasn’t made any progress I’ll probably call it a night and get there before the sun comes up tomorrow


----------



## MadHouse

Good luck!


----------



## daisysmaid

updated pics


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> updated pics


Yeah hazelnuts is for sure ready. Wow.


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> Yeah hazelnuts is for sure ready. Wow.


I'm guessing bucklings lol


----------



## daisysmaid

Gosh I hope she waits for me!


----------



## Tanya

Any pitter patter of squeecky toy hooves yet?


----------



## daisysmaid

Tanya said:


> Any pitter patter of squeecky toy hooves yet?


Nope not yet


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> I'm guessing bucklings lol


up before 5 am again I see lol


----------



## Tanya

Oh man. They are holding on


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> up before 5 am again I see lol


Oh man I couldn't sleep at all last night!!!! Felt like Christmas Eve!


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, no babies overnight however it looks like Ellie’s mucus plug is coming out and her udder ballooned over night!! Hazel looks to have dropped and possibly having contractions


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> Well, no babies overnight however it looks like Ellie's mucus plug is coming out and her udder ballooned over night!! Hazel looks to have dropped and possibly having contractions


(dance):imok: Hmm maybe two on the same day?


----------



## daisysmaid

Yep, I’m thinking both today


----------



## daisysmaid

Thank goodness gettas not doing much!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Hazelnuts contractions are 2 1/2 minutes apart now


----------



## MadHouse

Go, Hazelnut! 
We’re ready for Mini Hazelnuts!!!


----------



## Tanya

Go Hazelnut go. You can do it. We want bouncy baby does.


----------



## LisaCan89

Hope everything is okay over there. Assuming you’re just very busy with those two girls.


----------



## daisysmaid

1 buck and 1 doe!!!! Gorgeous kids healthy and nursing. Will post pics this evening when I’m at my computer. Ellie is now contracting


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

Yay!!! Congrats


----------



## LisaCan89

Wooo


daisysmaid said:


> 1 buck and 1 doe!!!! Gorgeous kids healthy and nursing. Will post pics this evening when I'm at my computer. Ellie is now contracting


wooo hooo!!! You got your doe. Now Ellie needs to give a doe too.


----------



## daisysmaid

Hazelnut chewed my tie on the cord right off I’m having trouble stopping the bleeding. I’ve got blood stop on the way


----------



## GoofyGoat

Dip it in iodine it’ll help stop it. Congratulations on your new babies


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations! Can’t wait for pictures!


----------



## daisysmaid

Y’all it’s wayyyy too cold for us without fur!! Ellie is taking her sweet time


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

This thread is making me so excited for my doe to kid!! She’s a ff and I am thinking in the next two weeks I will have a little baby goat or two bouncing around! Can’t wait to see pics


----------



## daisysmaid

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> This thread is making me so excited for my doe to kid!! She's a ff and I am thinking in the next two weeks I will have a little baby goat or two bouncing around! Can't wait to see pics


It's amazing!!!!! For some reason it won't let me upload pics from my phone


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> Y'all it's wayyyy too cold for us without fur!! Ellie is taking her sweet time


It was 54 here today and sunny. It's suppose to snow Saturday though lol the weather here is so wonky.


----------



## daisysmaid

Still waiting on ellie


----------



## daisysmaid

Still waiting!!! She’s now pushing out during contractions instead of sucking in


----------



## daisysmaid

I’m actually getting a bit worried about Ellie, her little pushes don’t seem to be moving things along.....


----------



## daisysmaid

No need to worry all is good, I’m just getting home and beyond exhausted. Pics in the am


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for letting us know! I hope you are sleeping like a rock.


daisysmaid said:


> No need to worry all is good, I'm just getting home and beyond exhausted. Pics in the am


----------



## daisysmaid

baby Pics!!!
the two Carmel colored girls are named Loretta and Lynn and are Ellies girls.
Hazelnuts babies don't have names yet but 1Buckling and 1Doeling. All nursing on their own very healthy lively little kids already causing trouble lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwwww so cute...Did I see a set of blue eyes? :inlove::goatkiss::goatkiss:
So adorable! Congrats


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Great rewards for a long and cold birthing session. Congrats daisysmaid, Carmel and Hazelnut, the kids are beautiful. 
:bighug:for the does and newborns


----------



## Emily Druhe

Oh such pretty girls! You'll have some cute babies soon! Hoping for an easy kidding for all these girls.


----------



## daisysmaid

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwwww so cute...Did I see a set of blue eyes? :inlove::goatkiss::goatkiss:
> So adorable! Congrats


3 babies with blue eyes!!! woohoo


----------



## daisysmaid

Emily Druhe said:


> Oh such pretty girls! You'll have some cute babies soon! Hoping for an easy kidding for all these girls.


babies are here:kid3::kid3::kid3::kid2:


----------



## daisysmaid

Now we are just waiting on getta to finish off our January kidding!!! lets shoot for my birthday the 17th!!!


----------



## Emily Druhe

daisysmaid said:


> babies are here:kid3::kid3::kid3::kid2:


Ohhhh I cant wait to see!


----------



## Emily Druhe

daisysmaid said:


> baby Pics!!!
> the two Carmel colored girls are named Loretta and Lynn and are Ellies girls.
> Hazelnuts babies don't have names yet but 1Buckling and 1Doeling. All nursing on their own very healthy lively little kids already causing trouble lol


They are absolutely precious!


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> baby Pics!!!
> the two Carmel colored girls are named Loretta and Lynn and are Ellies girls.
> Hazelnuts babies don't have names yet but 1Buckling and 1Doeling. All nursing on their own very healthy lively little kids already causing trouble lol


Aweee I love them!! They all look good sized too.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

Oh my gosh, they are all so adorable!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Thanks everyone!!!! They are bouncing happy babies and 3 girls out of 4!!!!! 
Getta update....... ligaments are very very soft. udder filling. Looking like tomorrow!!


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> Thanks everyone!!!! They are bouncing happy babies and 3 girls out of 4!!!!!
> Getta update....... ligaments are very very soft. udder filling. Looking like tomorrow!!


Yay!! Maybe we kid together tomorrow. Daisy's ligs have been gone since I've checked this morning and I keep checking just to see if maybe I'm missing them. She's acting completely friggen normal though lol.


----------



## MadHouse

Gorgeous kids!!!! Love them!:inlove:


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> Yay!! Maybe we kid together tomorrow. Daisy's ligs have been gone since I've checked this morning and I keep checking just to see if maybe I'm missing them. She's acting completely friggen normal though lol.


lets do it!!!!! Come on Daisy and Getta


MadHouse said:


> Gorgeous kids!!!! Love them!:inlove:


Thank you so much!!! I love them already as well Goat math (doh)


----------



## daisysmaid

So, I can’t feel her ligaments if she is standing still but as soon as she walks away they are there udder still needs to fill as well


----------



## daisysmaid

so my goat mom radar is going off and im thinking today is gettas day!!!! I haven't been out to check yet because my hubby is making me my favorite birthday breakfast.... eggs Benedict!!! As soon as I eat im out of here lol
GIVE ME BIRTHDAY BABIES!!!!


----------



## MadHouse

Happy birthday!
I hope all goes well with Getta!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Happy Birthday! 
I’m a January baby too. 
Come on Getta,, give mommy a great present...twin does


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> so my goat mom radar is going off and im thinking today is gettas day!!!! I haven't been out to check yet because my hubby is making me my favorite birthday breakfast.... eggs Benedict!!! As soon as I eat im out of here lol
> GIVE ME BIRTHDAY BABIES!!!!


Happy birthday!!!! That would be a great birthday present.


----------



## mariella

Happy birthday, it my younger sister's birthday today too! I hope you have birthday babies.


----------



## daisysmaid

I’m getting birthday babies!!!!! She’s in LABOR!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Yay!!!!! (dance) Good luck! :birthday1:


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> I'm getting birthday babies!!!!! She's in LABOR!!


Yay!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh what a WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY PRESENT(S). Hope all goes well & everybody is healthy!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

daisysmaid said:


> I'm getting birthday babies!!!!! She's in LABOR!!


Happy birthday! Happy kidding as well. :neat:


----------



## daisysmaid

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Be sure and let us know when they get here...with lots of.pictures! Especially with wearing your HAPPY BIRTHDAY hat & smile! :haha::cake::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## goatblessings

How special! Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## MellonFriend

Any babies yet?


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat

How are things any getta babies yet?


----------



## daisysmaid

The babies are HERE!!! 2 adorable and healthy baby girls! one with lamancha ears one with ND ears!!! Im in love


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Are you singing Happy Birthday to.me? They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## MellonFriend

:clapping: Congrats! They look so sweet! How'd labor go?


----------



## daisysmaid

Moers kiko boars said:


> Are you singing Happy Birthday to.me? They are adorable! Congrats!


Thank you!!!1


----------



## daisysmaid

MellonFriend said:


> :clapping: Congrats! They look so sweet! How'd labor go?


Labor was very smooth and simple!! She did great and they were up eating within a matter of minutes! Couldn't be happier


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

Omg how cute. Its so cool one has tiny ears and one has Nigerian ears lol. I have two Lamanchas bred by my ND buck so I hope I get some tiny earred babies too. Thats just so darn cute!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Gooseberry Creek said:


> Omg how cute. Its so cool one has tiny ears and one has Nigerian ears lol. I have two Lamanchas bred by my ND buck so I hope I get some tiny earred babies too. Thats just so darn cute!!!


good luck!!! they are the best! and thank you


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> The babies are HERE!!! 2 adorable and healthy baby girls! one with lamancha ears one with ND ears!!! Im in love


They are way to cute!!!! Congratulations!! That would be the best bday present ever!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

A 2 for 1 package deal, what a fantastic present. They are lovely kids, congratulations.


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> They are way to cute!!!! Congratulations!! That would be the best bday present ever!!


The best birthday present EVER!!


----------



## daisysmaid

I think we are done for the month unless Opal is actually pregnant..... if she is she looks ready


----------



## Ashlynn

So cute!


----------



## BethJ

Aww so cute!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

So cute!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Congrats!
Two adorable little girls, what a spectacular birthday you’ve had.


----------



## GoofyGoat

GoofyGoat said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Come on Getta,, give mommy a great present...twin does


Hehehe..I called it


----------



## MadHouse

Wonderful news!
Such sweet little girls, I love them!!:inlove:
Congratulations Getta and daisysmaid!!!


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> The babies are HERE!!! 2 adorable and healthy baby girls! one with lamancha ears one with ND ears!!! Im in love


Just precious!


----------



## MadCatX

Awwww Little Alien Geughts!


----------



## daisysmaid

Looks like opal (freeloader) is in labor lol vet ultrasound said NOT PREGNANT!!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Go Opal Go! YOU GOT THAT DOE CODE!!!


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> Looks like opal (freeloader) is in labor lol vet ultrasound said NOT PREGNANT!!!!!


Haha that's awesome.


----------



## MellonFriend

She must have told all her babies to hide when the vet was looking. :nod:


----------



## daisysmaid

Moers kiko boars said:


> Go Opal Go! YOU GOT THAT DOE CODE!!!


for REALS!!! now I don't think she's in labor just loosing bits of her mucus plug. Her udder still has a bit of room left to fill lol


----------



## daisysmaid

maybe not in labor yet but definitely close and PREGNANT!!!


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> for REALS!!! now I don't think she's in labor just loosing bits of her mucus plug. Her udder still has a bit of room left to fill lol


She's going to play you until the end just like my doe lol 
So day 145 would be the 8th for the first day my buck was actually in the does pen for breeding but it's hard for me to believe she will hold out that long after all the mucus yesterday (doh) like hold long can they barley hold onto their ligaments for? Come on lol


----------



## wheel-bear-o

OH MY GOD THE EARS. That's the cutest thing ever.


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> She's going to play you until the end just like my doe lol
> So day 145 would be the 8th for the first day my buck was actually in the does pen for breeding but it's hard for me to believe she will hold out that long after all the mucus yesterday (doh) like hold long can they barley hold onto their ligaments for? Come on lol


I don't have a clue when opal got pregnant because I never saw her in heat!! Im just guessing she got knocked up the same time as the other girls because they are on similar heat cycles lol. I think last year opal went on like day 148... have no idea how long they can barely hang on to those ligaments. probably enough to make us question wether or not they are even pregnant


----------



## daisysmaid

wheel-bear-o said:


> OH MY GOD THE EARS. That's the cutest thing ever.


Thank you!!!! im a sucker for the ears


----------



## daisysmaid

pics of opal today


----------



## daisysmaid

the bits of straw stuck to thick mucus plug bits


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> the bits of straw stuck to thick mucus plug bits


Is she a ndg too? FF? That's how Daisy has been. She's been so gooey back there everything is sticking lol.


----------



## daisysmaid

LisaCan89 said:


> Is she a ndg too? FF? That's how Daisy has been. She's been so gooey back there everything is sticking lol.


She is a Nigerian dwarf but a 2f. Her udder made a lot of progress today so I'm thinking for sure tomorrow which is totally ok with me as that gives gettas kid an extra day in the kidding pen before they are moved out to the intermediate pen


----------



## CaramelKittey

Looks like she’s getting closer!


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

So exciting! The bday presents keep coming lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Any kids overnight?


----------



## daisysmaid

GoofyGoat said:


> Any kids overnight?


Nope just more mucus plug today so far. I'll see what she does after breakfast lol


----------



## daisysmaid

still waiting.....


----------



## CaramelKittey

Come on Opal! You can do this! Show us those doelings!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

She's built very differently to my big, roomy Nubians, but it kinda looks to me like her kids haven't dropped all the way yet. I know my girls will go from so huge they can barely fit through the door to barely even looking pregnant. Just because the kids have dropped. They will get really hollow around the hips, though. Though they were both FFs last year, so this year they may carry differently. Too early to tell. 
Mucus plugs....oh they make me antsy! One doe lost hers a full week before she kidded. Made me keep thinking she'd be in labor soon, but noooo. 
Hang in there! 
I enjoyed your kid pictures! They are so cute!


----------



## daisysmaid

We are looking good for today... I think lol this girl keeps me on my toes. Udder ️mucus️ligaments =gone

Can't post a pic from my phone but her udder is AMAZING!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> She's built very differently to my big, roomy Nubians, but it kinda looks to me like her kids haven't dropped all the way yet. I know my girls will go from so huge they can barely fit through the door to barely even looking pregnant. Just because the kids have dropped. They will get really hollow around the hips, though. Though they were both FFs last year, so this year they may carry differently. Too early to tell.
> Mucus plugs....oh they make me antsy! One doe lost hers a full week before she kidded. Made me keep thinking she'd be in labor soon, but noooo.
> Hang in there!
> I enjoyed your kid pictures! They are so cute!


Thank you!!! It's looking like today. Her udder is massive and ligaments are gone I think. I always double guess myself lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

daisysmaid said:


> Thank you!!! It's looking like today. Her udder is massive and ligaments are gone I think. I always double guess myself lol


Keep us posted!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Good luck! Happy kidding


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> Thank you!!! It's looking like today. Her udder is massive and ligaments are gone I think. I always double guess myself lol


It's so much more obvious in the standard sized goats I've noticed. I didn't notice my Nigerian hollowed out until they were coming out lol. Like I have pictures of her staring off with her explosive sized udder and she's not hollowed out. However my lamancha was obviously hollowed out.


----------



## daisysmaid

Definitely having contractions!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

:clapping:


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

LisaCan89 said:


> It's so much more obvious in the standard sized goats I've noticed. I didn't notice my Nigerian hollowed out until they were coming out lol. Like I have pictures of her staring off with her explosive sized udder and she's not hollowed out. However my lamancha was obviously hollowed out.


I can see how that would be! There just isn't space for the kids to drop into.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Any wee ones yet???? So Exciting!


----------



## daisysmaid

Moers kiko boars said:


> Any wee ones yet???? So Exciting!


Still waiting..... she's contracting just moving very slowly. Hopefully before dark lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

daisysmaid said:


> Still waiting..... she's contracting just moving very slowly. Hopefully before dark lol


Yay!


----------



## CaramelKittey

So exciting! Keep us posted!!


----------



## daisysmaid

She had triplets!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Woohoo! Thats AWESOME! :wow::wow::lolgoat::goatkiss:
Wheres the pictures ???PLEASE????


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Yay! Yay! How many boys and how many girls?


----------



## MellonFriend

Congratulations! Everything go okay?


----------



## CaramelKittey

Congratulations! Can’t wait for pictures! Bucklings or doelings? How’d she do? Everybody nursing! This is so exciting!


----------



## LisaCan89

daisysmaid said:


> She had triplets!!!!


Woah!!! Well she is now confirmed not a free loader.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Is everything ok? Please let us know..


----------



## Tanya

Congratulations on the three new additions


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

You must be swimming in babies about now


----------



## BethJ

So excited to see pics!


----------



## daisysmaid

hey all, it got a little scary at the end. She had the first two no problem then about 30 mins later she started pushing again. I thought for sure the 3rd was dead as it took so long. Luckily he was just fine! Mom however began shivering like I've never seen a girl do before after giving birth. I quickly gave her some red cell, nutridrench, and calcium. by the next morning she was great!! 2 girls and 1 boy!! that 7/9 girls so far this year!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

also, full tummies within 5 minutes:kid3::kid3::kid2: is there a 2021 count started yet? I have 9 to add


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations to Opal and Goatmama on three beauties!
Such hard work and so beautiful the outcome!


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

Good job and congrats. I cant believe you got so many does!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes there is a 2021 Kidding Tally. Please add these little cuties. We need the doeling numbers...


----------



## daisysmaid

Gooseberry Creek said:


> Good job and congrats. I cant believe you got so many does!!


I couldn't believe it either!! Every time a nice big kid came out I called it a buckling then nope. Had to take double checks just to be sure!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, congratulations...you’ve hit the mega million jackpot doeling wise! They’re adorable. Hot molasses water after kidding helps with the does temperature drop after kidding. You did great though.


----------



## daisysmaid

GoofyGoat said:


> Wow, congratulations...you've hit the mega million jackpot doeling wise! They're adorable. Hot molasses water after kidding helps with the does temperature drop after kidding. You did great though.


thank you!! I usually do that but I must have run out of molasses last year and forgot to buy more. I will make sure to get that before the next round in February


----------



## MellonFriend

Congrats! They are all so cute! I love that little tan one. Which is the boy?


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## daisysmaid

MellonFriend said:


> Congrats! They are all so cute! I love that little tan one. Which is the boy?


the little boy has the most white


----------



## CaramelKittey

Congratulations! Yay for doelings!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

daisysmaid said:


> Now we are just waiting on getta to finish off our January kidding!!! lets shoot for my birthday the 17th!!!


My mom and dad's birthday is the 17th! Happy belated birthday


----------

